# Virginia - Virginia Beach and/or Roanoke



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

OK, so I am in Virginia Beach, VA and looking to move out towards Roanoke around June or 2011. I am looking for a few ideas that would be affordable!!!!

We have been into Schutzhund, but unhappy with a lot of what is going on in our current club, and the other local recognized club is full of scam artists and jerks, and I refuse to let them abuse my dog so that option is out. I do, however, wants to be able to keep Cullen busy, work on something towards a title of some sort, and have fun, but without going broke. I will be looking also when we move, so better to get a head start now! 

Any ideas?


----------

